# Info overlay while editing



## RobOK (Dec 6, 2020)

I am triaging some old photos, i primarily want the Info panel to see settings of the image. But I also want to be able to do some quick adjustments to exposure to see if an image is worth investing some time.

1. is there a way to get basic info overlay on a screen where I can also edit?
2. the info panel is a super light font... like adobe thought when you are on the Info panel you don't want to be bothered by focal length, aperture, and shutter speed!!! I don't suppose that is changeable anywhere? (Mac)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 6, 2020)

1. No, it's not currently possible (a second window/monitor option would be a help!). If you have an iPad/iPhone, you could more easily do it there as the info overlay CAN be shown on the edit window (and is nice and bright too).
2. No, it can't be changed.


----------



## RobOK (Dec 6, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> 1. No, it's not currently possible (a second window/monitor option would be a help!). If you have an iPad/iPhone, you could more easily do it there as the info overlay CAN be shown on the edit window (and is nice and bright too).



Thanks for  quick reply! I do have an iPad and you spurred an interesting idea, so I now have my iPad in Sidecard mode. Lightroom (non-Classic) does not seem to have any options to use two screens! Am I missing it? I can move it fully to my ipad, but not pop out a picture or a panel to it.  It feels SO CLOSE, yet so far!


----------



## RobOK (Dec 6, 2020)

OK, i am editing on my iPad as the LR app there is more featured than the app on my Mac Book Pro, how does that make sense to Adobe??

At first I was not seeing the image details I wanted (f stop and speed) but tapping on the info cycle through some options. So ipad it is. (FYI, the images I am sorting are of full moons, so i have a mix of exposures and such).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 6, 2020)

RobOK said:


> OK, i am editing on my iPad as the LR app there is more featured than the app on my Mac Book Pro, how does that make sense to Adobe??


You have to remember that LrMobile started development 3 years before the desktop version was introduced.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 6, 2020)

RobOK said:


> Lightroom (non-Classic) does not seem to have any options to use two screens! Am I missing it?


No options yet for multiple screens/windows. There'll be a feature request over at the official feedback site, it would be worth paying a visit to add your vote.


----------



## RobOK (Dec 9, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> You have to remember that LrMobile started development 3 years before the desktop version was introduced.



I actually had not known that, or at least, hadn’t stopped to think about it!


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Dec 9, 2020)

One of the things that seems to constrain Lightroom (not Classic) development is: Can we implement this feature consistently across desktop, mobile, and web platforms? They seem to prefer features that are a slam dunk across all of those, a consistent experience regardless of platform. (Even though that isn’t 100% true.)

I use Lightroom Classic across two displays all the time. Whatever I'm doing, Grid or Survey is usually in the Secondary Display window. The issue with Secondary Display in Lightroom might be, what do they do on the mobile platforms where multiple displays is not a native capability? Classic is not constrained in that way because it runs only on Mac and Windows, where multiple displays have been supported for at least 30 years.


----------

